# Question about Mike's other tapes



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Has anyone used Mike's tapes for insomnia or relaxation (but not the inner peace ones). On our last visit, my SIL mentioned that she has problems sleeping, which considering the stresses in her life does not surprise me. I thought of the tapes but am unclear which ones I should consider getting for her.Any suggestions or insights would be helpful.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Maedchen:I've done almost all of Mike's tapes, since I enjoy them so much. Both the Insomnia and Relaxation ones are quite good, and inexpensive. Since her problem is insomnia, maybe that would be the best one for now.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I agree the insomnia should be the one to start with Maedchen. If you have any questionns let us know.Hope your well yourself.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HI Maedchen, You mention that your SIL has trouble sleeping given the stress she has in her life. I was thinking the insomnia one too, but then I have listened to all the HA recordings, and I am just wondering if her problems might be better addressed with either the stress or relaxation recording. Mike defines insomnia as a problem if it is chronic. If the insomnia is due to stress, then that may be the place to start, or even relaxation. You may want to email Mike, because he might be able to suggest the best one as he deal with patients all day. If she listens to the insomnia, but the stress is not dealt with, then it may not be helpful. (Unless the stress is from being unable to sleep; then the insomnia would be appropriate.)Each recording explains what stress/insomnia is, so that is why I bring this point out. Hope this didn't confuse you, but I just thought of another angle to it. (Let's just say I've been there too!)Best wishes...


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Maedchen,From what you say the stress one would be the way forward. I hope things pick up soon







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Thanks all for your responses. I think I may try the relaxation one for my SIL (now the question is tape or CD..mmm?) My SIL has a lot on her plate. She is a nursing supervisor for three floors and going to school to get her master's degree. But the main source of worry in her life is the health of her daughter. She has kidney failure and is only 24. I'm not clear on the exact cause of the disease, but I understand that it started sometime when my niece was around 10-11. They are hoping to do a kidney transplant, but my niece has had problems with multiple bouts of peritonitis (sp?). With all the complications, it has been rough on everyone. What amazes me is the strength that both of them show. That is why I was a little surprised when she made the comment to me about not sleeping well.Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Maedchen:I'm sorry to hear about your SIL and niece's problems. Here's wishing the best for your niece's health.JeanG


----------

